# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Суперпредложение от Белтелеком: стань абонентом ZALA и получи Интернет за 10 рублей

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком приготовила отличное предложение для новых абонентов ZALA:
*с 12 ноября по 14 декабря 2012 года подключись к услугам интерактивного телевидения* *ZALA* *и пользуйся доступом в сеть Интернет по тарифному плану Комфорт мини от* *byfly* *всего за 10 рублей в месяц!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

